# How do you pst polls?



## Cobra (May 7, 2004)

How do you post polls on Martial Talk? Do you have to be a specific belt or do you have to be a admimstrater to do that? Or can a normal member make a poll?


----------



## Michael Billings (May 7, 2004)

Cobra said:
			
		

> How do you post polls on Martial Talk? Do you have to be a specific belt or do you have to be a admimstrater to do that? Or can a normal member make a poll?


 You don't have to be an Admin or Mod - 
 Click *HERE* for more info on how to create a poll.

 -Michael


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 7, 2004)

Any member can vote on a poll.
The ability to post polls however is limited to Supporting members, and "MartialTalk Fans".

Goto your USER CP, then select either "Group Memberships" or "Paid Subscriptions"

:asian:


----------

